# Miss Maisie!!



## maherwoman (May 31, 2006)

This is Maisie's blog...I'm first going to posta few baby pictures of her when she was two months old, and then I'llpost some more recent ones. ENJOY!!

















If you want to see more, you can check out my original thread thatcontains them all.http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12525&amp;forum_id=6&amp;highlight=maisie

As for updated pictures...I'll post another section here in this thread you can see them at.


----------



## maherwoman (May 31, 2006)

These were taken during a cleaning-out of hercage the other night...the only time she'll really come OUT of her cagebecause she's just GOT to supervise to be sure we're doing it right,and protest about EVERY shred of stuff we take out. 

"Hello!!"





Munch munch munch...





Look how pretty my baby has become...what a beauty!! 







Here's a fun story for you guys...taken from a little spelling worksheet my daughter had to do for homework.

One day, Maisie made a HUGE mess.





Mama looked in her cage, and decided it was time to clean itout. She got Daddy's help with the parts she couldn't reach.

Maisie said, 
"Wait...I like this!! Put it back in!!"





"Here, let me help..."





"No, you don't understand...I don't want PETTING...I wanna put it all BACK IN my cage!!"





"Maybe if I SIT on my mess, they'll notice how much I love having it around..."





And after all was said and done...this is all the little mat shavingswe swept out of Maisie's cage...all of which she loved, but afterwardseemed much more content about not having in her homeanymore. 





The End


----------



## maherwoman (May 31, 2006)

Hehe...anyway, here are a few others I thought were funny...

Here's what her rugs look like BEFORE Maisie gets to them...





Here are what they look like after a Hormonal Bunny Rampage...lol!!





And this one...






Here's my sweetie gettin' some love:


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 31, 2006)

Awwwww! Maisie is so cute! She's definitely a happy bunny. I can't believe how she SHREDS the straw mats to BITS! LOL!


----------



## maherwoman (May 31, 2006)

I know!! Those poormats...LOL!! She sits there by her pile of shreds and eatsthem, but they build so fast, she's not able to eat them all!Lol...what a funny bunny.

I love my babies SO MUCH...they're so much fun!!


----------



## nose_twitch (May 31, 2006)

I just love Maisie's color. Is that considered chinchilla-colored?


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, I've been told that's what her coloring is.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 16, 2006)

Here are a few updated pictures of my Sweet Maisie...enjoy!!

Here's Maisie showing off her beautiful dewlap to Mama:





Here's a pretty one:





Here's one of Maisie taunting our kitty, Hobbes:





And of Hobbes directly afterward asking for our help:





And here is Maisie getting some Mommy Love:


----------



## Haley (Oct 16, 2006)

Aww Maisie is adorable :kiss:Ive never seen this thread before!

I just looove her coloring! That chinchilla color is so unique! :hug:


----------



## tracyplayle (Oct 17, 2006)

I love Maisie too. She is a beautiful colour. Alittle like our Macy (she's called Macy because she's grey, as in thesinger Macy Grey). 

How old is she now? She looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Michaela (Oct 17, 2006)

Maisie is one destructive bunny lol

She's very cute too

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, guys! 

Yes, I call Maisie our little Destructo Bunny...hehe! 

She's about ten months old now.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 18, 2006)

There's my girl! I love that chinchilla fur!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 18, 2006)

Hehe...I love her fur, too. It's sopretty to have so many shades of gray on one bunny. And it'ssuch a neat texture, too...nice and soft, but you can feel theindividual strands, too. 

My sweet little Spunky Girl! 
*
naturestee wrote: *


> There's my girl! I love that chinchilla fur!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 4, 2006)

I need updated pictures of miss Maisie!!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 5, 2006)

*Ahem*


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 5, 2006)

Hehe...um...er...I'll try, I promise!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm holding you to that!:bunnydance:


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

Awww ...Maisie sure is a beauty! What a gorgeousbunny she is! I love her coloring and she just seems so happy!More pics!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm sure you, and anyone that notices yourcomment most certainly will! As well you should! Iget lazy with pictures at times...

I should figure out a way to do Christmas pics of them both...though Ithink I'll have to do a lot of photo-shopping! Can't imagine Princess Maisie sitting still for a hatpicture!! 
*
MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> I'm holding you to that!:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 5, 2006)

Aww, thanks!  
*
TrixieRabbit wrote:*


> Ahttp://www...Maisei sure isa beauty! What a gorgeous bunny she is! I love her coloring and shejust seems so happy! More pics!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 31, 2006)

*Maisie sure has nice colouring!:nod*

*I haven't seen many other chinchilla bunnies.*


*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 31, 2006)

Aww...thank you! I sure love my beauty...she's wonderful! 

I really love all the different shades of gray her fur has! 

I love your Ookpik's coloring, too...gorgeous! Is he gray like Maisie?


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 1, 2007)

*Yep, they could be twins, except for the ears.*


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh, now that is too cute. If you lived closer, I would wonder if your girl was related to mine somehow!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 3, 2007)

I feel bad!! My poor Maisie girl gotthe short end of the stick with the picture-taking this timearound...she wouldn't come out of her cage, and the ONE shot of her Igot turned out to be the dud on the end of the roll.

BUT I did find another in an earlier set of random pictures we took acouple weeks ago...be warned, though, it's one of her in her cage!

I think my girl might be camera shy...when she hears me taking pictures, she won't come out!!

So, without further ado...Miss Maisie, princess of the livingroom!!

This the amount of hay this bunny consumes within 24 hours...or maybe part of it contributes to her self-made hay meadow??


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2007)

Maisie is my fave of your bunnies. :bunnydance:I may be making a trip to CA.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 3, 2007)

Aww...thank you! I love her to pieces,this little one. I just love how tiny she is, and how much ofa princess she reminds me she is everyday!

I wish I could have gotten more pictures of her...I'll ask my DH to get more film tomorrow. 

I wish she would come out of her cage more often, but she does getLOADS of love, even staying within those cage walls! 

P.S. I would LOVE for you to visit California and be able to meet my girls!!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi, Guys!!

In celebration of both Valentine's Day, and the fact that I now have a beautiful digital camera (thank you, Husband!!!)...

Here are some MUCH NEEDED pictures of my chinchilla beauty!! 

:inlove:

Bear in mind, these are in order, and taken from the top door of hercage. (Since she won't come out, I have to come IN! )

Maisie says, "Hello!!"





"What was that flash??"





"I'm ready for love...."





"Hey!! Where'd that hand go?!"





"Fine, I'll just eat some hay, then..."





"OOH! Camera cord!! YUMM!!"





"If you don't stop with the pictures, I'm gonna run back downstairs..."





"Fine...that's it...I'm OUTTA HERE!!"





Don't let her fool ya...she got loads of love...and even a video aftershe ran downstairs. Now I just gotta figure out how to uploadit. 

Enjoy!


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 14, 2007)

ROSIE GOT A DIGI??????

It's a Valentine's Day miracle!!!!!!

Kisses to Miss Maisie!


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2007)

oh, she is totally adorable. . .

if i ever visit, and you notice that i seem to have a strange lumpunder my shirt as i am leaving. . . make sure you count your buns. ..because this little girl would be bunny napped ina heartbeat!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 14, 2007)

Hehe!! Thanks, guys...my girl is so lovely and beautiful...I just love her sweet face!!

:inlove:

I'm so glad I finally got good pics of my girl...and we can all thankthe Kodak EasyShare C663!  (Well, and of coursemy wonderful husband!!)


----------



## Michaela (Feb 14, 2007)

Maisie is bea-u-ti-ful!!!:inlove:

Sorry folks, but it'll be me bunny-napping Maisie


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 14, 2007)

YAY, now we can get all caught up on our Maisie-fix. More pictures please...

________
Nadia


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's a little video of her...not the best,since it's my first with the camera. I'll have another one upsoon that I can put here, too. 

Enjoy! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh0yqiVWypY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh0yqiVWypY[/ame]

Those of you at myspace can view all my videos thus far on my site.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow Rosie. I'm impressed. Ihaven't gotten that far w/ my cam yet. Good one Smarty Pants!:bunnydance:


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 15, 2007)

awww shes just so gorgeous..beautifle colour!!

kim(hunny,ivo,benji,dexter)


----------



## Aina (Feb 15, 2007)

Aww, she's so pretty!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you! I love my chinchilla beauty. 

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

:waiting:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Okay, guys...I've created a Bunny Blog for allof my babies (I'll also be putting in pictures of the kitties now andthen, as they're my babies, too!)...and here's the link! 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=19524&amp;forum_id=6


----------

